# Video of confident dog helping other dog down slide



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, how cute.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think ABC News is actually going to run a segment featuring As Good as Gold and their partnership with Love Puerto Rico Goldens...it's a good way to raise awareness for rescues


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That was so cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn*

Jenn: They are just adorable on that slide and As Good As Gold is a wonderful rescue!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jennretz said:


> I think ABC News is actually going to run a segment featuring As Good as Gold and their partnership with Love Puerto Rico Goldens...it's a good way to raise awareness for rescues



That's great to hear, it should not only bring more awareness, the group may see an increase in adoptions, volunteers and hopefully donations. 

AGA in Atlanta has a huge community support from individuals and companies in Atlanta. I think some of it is due to the media coverage AGA has received from at least one of the local TV stations.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's great to hear, it should not only bring more awareness, the group may see an increase in adoptions, volunteers and hopefully donations.
> 
> AGA in Atlanta has a huge community support from individuals and companies in Atlanta. I think some of it is due to the media coverage AGA has received from at least one of the local TV stations.


I re-read the update and it's Good Morning America that wants to do a segment. This is good for all rescues nationwide....


----------

